# 72 in December!



## fleurdejoo (Dec 3, 2012)

It's supposed to get to 72 today!!!

WTH?

I'm in Kentucky.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 3, 2012)

Lucky you. I've been rainy here for over a week.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 3, 2012)

We're having strange weather here, too. It had been in the 20s and 30s for highs. We had a little snow on the ground four days ago. But it's 50 degrees and raining lightly at the moment. It's supposed to get in the mid 50s today. That's pretty crazy for December.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 3, 2012)

We had snow on the ground up until yesterday when it warmed up and started raining. All the snow has melted and I was able to go out and collect some Isopods for a culture  Looks like 4 different species just in my backyard. Currently 5 degrees, but it hit 11 yesterday.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Dec 3, 2012)

The weather has been strange here in the bay area all throughout the year. We didn't have our hottest days until it was nearly autumn, in fact, many of the days in autumn were warmer than what we were experiencing in the middle of summer!


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 3, 2012)

I had to pull my summer clothes out for today. Also really humid.


----------



## aNisip (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah its really hot and humid here....lol


----------



## Plex (Dec 3, 2012)

Up here in MI it is oddly warm as well.. really foggy and muggy, but the fact that it isn't freezing outside is a shock! Though I was looking forward to a harsher winter this year since I didn't get much chance to enjoy snow last year, I'm not sure if that'll happen if this odd weather keeps up.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 3, 2012)

Malakyoma where r u?T


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 3, 2012)

Be my guest, I exchange freezing temperatures and snow when you want ^^


----------



## Danny. (Dec 3, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Lucky you. I've been rainy here for over a week.


Finally it stopped today. Now back to sunny SoCal.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 3, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Malakyoma where r u?T


Southern Ontario. about an hour north of Toronto.


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2012)

Was 75 here but that really isn't all that unusual. But being so warm in the midwest in Dec. is odd. And yet most people still deny there have been changes in the weather in recent years.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 4, 2012)

60's here


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 4, 2012)

Climate Change


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 4, 2012)

Its 15 degrees today :sweatdrop: nice and toasty


----------



## twolfe (Dec 10, 2012)

We got a foot of snow today in the Twin Cities, and it's still snowing. The high tomorrow is supposed to be 12 degrees.

I don't like driving in the snow, but it makes for better winter photo opportunities. Plus, the snow helps protect plants from freezing and thawing.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 10, 2012)

It was super nice here today just a hoodie for me. But now it's been raining all evening.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 10, 2012)

The official snowfall total is in, and we got 17 inches of snow here in Lake Elmo. The snow pack will likely keep the temperatures cooler now. It's 5 degrees right now. I got out and enjoyed part of the day photographing white-tailed deer.


----------



## Digger (Dec 10, 2012)

Climate change. (yup. it changes all the time).


----------



## Idolofreak (Dec 13, 2012)

Been freezing over here in NE. Just no snow yet.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 13, 2012)

Only 50's for me and rain through Saturday then a week of warming up to 67 next Saturday. Where are my 70's?


----------



## Idolofreak (Dec 13, 2012)

We've been in about the 20-40 degree range lately. We had a TINY bit of snow last month, but it was one of those flurries that melts in just a few hours.


----------

